# 1DX, ethernet on MAC



## wopbv4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have tried to setup an ethernet (RJ-45) connection between my 1DX and my MAC (lion). So far I have been unsuccessful.
I have tried both the FTP and EOSUtility options (2.11.4). My MAC clearly recognises the camera and assigns an IP address on the fly.
I am using the recommended cable a cat 6 twisted pair
Has anybody tried this?


----------



## nikkito (Aug 3, 2012)

Tried and failed as well. Gotta try again with a bit more of patience.


----------

